# New 36-inch Monitor From EIZO Packs 4096 x 2160 Pixels Resolution



## btarunr (Jun 23, 2011)

With the current consumer PC display standard positively, definitely stagnated at 1920x1080 TV resolution, primed for Blu-ray movies and Xbox games modified for PC, the launch of every new PC monitor that crosses the 1080p mark is met with some celebrations. Display major EIZO's latest such creation is the 36-inch DuraVision FDH3601. This display sports a native resolution of 4096 x 2160 pixels. 

The monitor likely uses a Sharp ASV panel with 170° viewing angles. Regardless, it's 10-bit, supporting 1.07 billion colors, is CCFL-illuminated with maximum brightness of 700 cd/m², and has 1000:1 static contrast ratio. The monitor also packs the Digital Uniformity Corrector (DUE), a feature EIZO has been working on for the last few years, that ensures perfect light homogeneity. Slated for a September 7, 2011 release in Japan, the EIZO DuraVision FDH3601 is priced at US $36,000.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## aharvey (Jun 23, 2011)

Ouch! $36K is a bit out of my range.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome monitor. In about 5 years it should be affordable. Love to see them continue to push the Native Res.


----------



## JATownes (Jun 23, 2011)

$36,000!!!  Damn! I like a nice, big monitor as much as the next guy, but DAMN!!  I don't care what the resolution is, that is just outrageous!


----------



## HossHuge (Jun 23, 2011)

I wonder why they never used LED's?


----------



## Shinshin (Jun 23, 2011)

HAHA, Now it cannot run Crysis!  
But, seriously, it's a good change to the market of displays.
Eizo is a major player in the professional market, in which this display is targeted to.
The obvious path for this is that it will reach consumer market thereafter.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 23, 2011)

How many graphics cards can even run this resolution? lol

Also, the price isn't that much. Apple charges just about as much. (troll face -> :> )


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 23, 2011)

It is a huge-ass 10-bit panel, the price doesn't surprise me one bit...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 23, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> It is a huge-ass 10-bit panel, the price doesn't surprise me one bit...



price doesnt surprise me either, ive seen panels that price before its not like its for the main stream consumer anyway


----------



## ShogoXT (Jun 23, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> I wonder why they never used LED's?



LED backlighting provides inconsistent color coverage is why. W-LED barely covers anything at all, which is why everything uses it, because its cheap. RGB-LED gives a ton of color gamut coverage, but mostly more than anything uses. 

Standard backlighting keeps consistent color ranges with minimal backlight bleed which comes from LED as well. What im wondering is what technology this Sharp panel conforms to. Similar to VA panels? IPS Panels?


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 23, 2011)

Can I write a check? - Yao Ming


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 23, 2011)

At that price I could build a better looking wall of Eyefinity screens including the rig to drive the displays.


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Jun 23, 2011)

Alright. Now I just have to wait until I win the lottery.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow I want this but daaammm that could buy yah a house where I live!


----------



## MRCL (Jun 23, 2011)

This is hardly intended for gamers. As some one previously stated, EIZO is a big player in the professional field. Graphic Designers and the print industry will love this.


----------



## OneCool (Jun 23, 2011)

36 grand!!

Shit put me down for 6 so I run eyefinity


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 23, 2011)

MRCL said:


> This is hardly intended for gamers. As some one previously stated, EIZO is a big player in the professional field. Graphic Designers and the print industry will love this.



Exactly. Though the price tag is still pretty major despite the target demographic and the unique specs.


----------



## erixx (Jun 23, 2011)

this is for Obama's operations room and the Pentagon 

BTW, my 32" Philips was TWO zeros cheaper


----------



## Frick (Jun 23, 2011)

Would not want this on my desktop. I would like the picture quality thought, but in a 27' form.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 23, 2011)

*4096 * 2160 is beyond hair follicle resolution*



btarunr said:


> With the current consumer PC display standard positively, definitely stagnated at 1920x1080 TV resolution, primed for Blu-ray movies and Xbox games modified for PC, the launch of every new PC monitor that crosses the 1080p mark is met with some celebrations. Display major EIZO's latest such creation is the 36-inch DuraVision FDH3601. This display sports a native resolution of 4096 x 2160 pixels.
> 
> The monitor likely uses a Sharp ASV panel with 170° viewing angles. Regardless, it's 10-bit, supporting 1.07 billion colors, is CCFL-illuminated with maximum brightness of 700 cd/m², and has 1000:1 static contrast ratio. The monitor also packs the Digital Uniformity Corrector (DUE), a feature EIZO has been working on for the last few years, that ensures perfect light homogeneity. Slated for a September 7, 2011 release in Japan, the EIZO DuraVision FDH3601 is priced at US $36,000.
> 
> ...



At some point for video motion resolution is just not going to be high enough to see the benefits of such a high resolution display. I see this kind of display being primarily for still photos or otherwise less motion intensive tasks. We really don't need anything beyond 2560 * 1600 for video or gaming purposes and even then I would bet that in motion LCDs are just not capable of using their full resolution anyway.


----------



## derwin75 (Jun 23, 2011)

CRAZY AND RIDICULOUS!!!  30 inches monitor is my limit......LOL


----------



## moonlord (Jun 23, 2011)

1000$ for an inch, sexy, even with this performance this price is insanely high.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 23, 2011)

246 Pixels per 1$.

Or .004 cents per pixel.

VS

1920x1200 = 

9015.65 pixels per dollar for a $230 a monitor.

or .000011 cents per pixel.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jun 23, 2011)

I like progress.

Let's hope in 2012 we will see smaller 21-27" screens but with same high pixel density. 2560x1600 in 22" would be a sweetspot for me.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 23, 2011)

12288x2160 Anyone?


----------



## Breathless (Jun 23, 2011)

aharvey said:


> Ouch! $36K is a bit out of my range.



It was a typo, its really $360


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 23, 2011)

now your 6990 X2 can 'be useful


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 23, 2011)

not to bad of a price when you consider what you get. most displays that claim 10-bit aren't true 10-bit, so if this thing sreally is true 10-bit at that resolution with that much brightness it's well worth the price tag. not that i have anywhere near that amount to spend.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 23, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> How many graphics cards can even run this resolution? lol


I imagine it would use two cables and act like two monitors.  I could be wrong though.


Batou1986 said:


> At that price I could build a better looking wall of Eyefinity screens including the rig to drive the displays.


How is a gird of bezels "better looking"?  Yes, it's significantly cheaper, higher res, more practical, etc.


Frick said:


> Would not want this on my desktop. I would like the picture quality thought, but in a 27' form.


I'm not sure how you expect a 27-foot monitor to fit on your desk.


moonlord said:


> 1000$ for an inch, sexy


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll bet some yuppie will buy this just becuase it's expensive and expensive things are trendy, and just use it to play farmville on or watch youtube LMAO.

and if people wanna get it on financing it will be as much as people's mortgage payments!


----------



## Shihab (Jun 24, 2011)

Back in the days, Starcraft didn't have the option to change the resolution so players with better rigs won't have a unfair advantage of bigger visible battlefield. If 1024*768 was considered an unfair advantage, what would they call this humongous beast ?




theJesus said:


> I'm not sure how you expect a 27-foot monitor to fit on your desk.



Lol, I thought no one else noticed it.


----------



## MarcusTaz (Jun 24, 2011)

Shinshin said:


> HAHA, Now it cannot run Crysis!
> But, seriously, it's a good change to the market of displays.
> Eizo is a major player in the professional market, in which this display is targeted to.
> The obvious path for this is that it will reach consumer market thereafter.



LMFAO!! you mean now it CAN run Crysis??? 

I started reading and thought, wow I can now sell my Westy 37" and then I saw 36k and was like WTF!!!


----------



## theJesus (Jun 24, 2011)

MarcusTaz said:


> I started reading and thought, wow I can now sell my Westy 37" and then I saw 36k and was like WTF!!!


Yeah, my initial reaction was "FUCK YEAH!" and then I saw the price and just whimpered as I put my tail between my legs and walked away.


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 24, 2011)

can see this being used in hospitals aswell.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jun 24, 2011)

It's not extremely impressive when you consider it's only 129ppi.  The 17" 1920x1200 laptop panels that have been available for years beat it at 133ppi.

It's aspect ratio is also wider than 16:9 at 19:10.  Just what we need, even wider monitors for games and productivity.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 24, 2011)

Glad to see anyone make a monitor in any resolution other than 1080p.  It gives me hope that someone out there realizes that people do other things with their computers than watch HD video.

But this resolution and this price actually reinforces my view that those running the monitor industry have no interest in what is best for the consumer, but instead is focusing on what they trick people into buying and producing the most profit for themselves.

In the past, monitors used to get bigger and cheaper. I would have expected something like 2048x1536 or 2560x1440 to have replaced 1920x1200 by now.

Instead we are stuck FullHD and only get monitors like this that are rediculous to people living in tough economic times. I mean why even introduce a montior that costs $36000???? 

Boggles the mind.


----------



## NC37 (Jun 24, 2011)

Can we just build a holodeck already...prolly be cheaper! ;D


----------



## mechtech (Jun 24, 2011)

what an oddball ratio.  One would think they would have made it 16:9 or 16:10 at least.

wth??


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 24, 2011)

Until they break the collusion between the panel manufacturing companies they will gouge us for every penny they can


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 24, 2011)

Im always thinking about extreme  computer how much will cost just for fun, now i put 6 of this monitor using eyefinity and the price make me laugh just even think about it.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 24, 2011)

aharvey said:


> Ouch! $36K is a bit out of my range.




ohh sorry to hear that, so 35k do we have a deal.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 24, 2011)

Hmmm new car or monitor I can't play games on unless I buy a 2011 mobo processor and quad fire watercooled 580s...maybe


----------



## antuk15 (Jun 24, 2011)

Quad-SLI GTX 580 3Gb + This monitor = Happy Times.

Just got to sell a kidney, Both legs, 1 Lung and my soul, Any takers?


----------



## theJesus (Jun 24, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> Hmmm new car or monitor I can't play games on unless I buy a 2011 mobo processor and quad fire watercooled 580s...maybe


Good luck on getting those 580s to run in quad fire


----------



## remdiablo (Jun 24, 2011)

you must be a freaking  Bill Gaits to buy this Beast. I think this monitor for stupid people ,who wants to have it before everyone else ,Come on People it's just a freaking SCREEN ,I better  buy a Lexus Or BMW. good luck.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jun 24, 2011)

remdiablo said:


> you must be a freaking  Bill Gaits to buy this Beast. I think this monitor for stupid people ,who wants to have it before everyone else ,Come on People it's just a freaking SCREEN ,I better  buy a Lexus Or BMW. good luck.



Lexus drivers have no souls and BMWs are driven by cocks. Approved by Jeremy Clarkson.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Jun 24, 2011)

Someone let me know when there is a zero knocked off the price please.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 24, 2011)

That thing costs more than my bachelor's degree is costing me


----------



## Jonap_1st (Jun 24, 2011)

the bugatti veyron's of monitor,,

i'm suprise knowing some people not really suprised by the price


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sweet can't wait for this kinda thing to become affordable.


----------



## Shihab (Jun 24, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Sweet can't wait for this kinda thing to become affordable.



By then you'de be better off getting a holo-monitor. 

Me just wondered, how much would a 3D version of this monitor cost ?


----------



## naoan (Jun 24, 2011)

stupid question :

if i watch some sd (or even hd 720p) movie with this monitor, won't it look bad?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> By then you'de be better off getting a holo-monitor.
> 
> Me just wondered, how much would a 3D version of this monitor cost ?









Samsung unveiled a prototype not to long ago. 70" 3D LCD with 240Hz refresh rate that can display 4000x2000 (4k x 2k) no release date or price but I bet it will be cheaper than this


----------



## theJesus (Jun 24, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://cdn.idg.com.au/gim/id/40716/res/5
> 
> Samsung unveiled a prototype not to long ago. 70" 3D LCD with 240Hz refresh rate that can display 4000x2000 (4k x 2k) no release date or price but I bet it will be cheaper than this


Of course it will be cheaper, you can see in the picture that it says TFT


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Of course it will be cheaper, you can see in the picture that it says TFT


----------



## AsRock (Jun 25, 2011)

Love the looks, flat and sharp looking (Just what i loved about the older Samsung LCD's) but every thing else is fail..


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 25, 2011)

at least it has a tuner, scaler, HDMI port and is affordable.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 25, 2011)

Since this monitor is obviously not aimed at gamers I bet it runs at something like 14ms.

I'd be so pissed if it got even one dead pixel.
See that little black dot there!
No?
See! See! right there!
No?
Squint a little then!


----------



## HD4870 (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't like this monitor 

I want it to be :

At least 50"

10-Bit color

2ms RT

17*8*° viewing angles

~4kx~2k

21:9 AR

~1000$

With Ultra-HD Movie content in the market

With powerful enough Single-GPU cards in market 

That is what I want , less than that and I am not interested :shadedshu


----------



## EarlZ (Jun 26, 2011)

This is gonna be sweet paired with 4x GTX580's!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 26, 2011)

JATownes said:


> $36,000!!!  Damn! I like a nice, big monitor as much as the next guy, but DAMN!!  I don't care what the resolution is, that is just outrageous!



thats the price of a brand new car


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 26, 2011)

EarlZ said:


> This is gonna be sweet paired with 4x GTX580's!



HD6990 CrossFire


----------



## Shihab (Jun 26, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> HD6990 CrossFire



A quad SLIed 580s would smother them. Nvidia FTW


----------



## theJesus (Jun 27, 2011)

HD4870 said:


> I don't like this monitor
> 
> I want it to be :
> 
> ...


Keep dreaming buddy


----------



## HD4870 (Jun 27, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> A quad SLIed 580s would smother them. Nvidia FTW



It is true that GTX580 is faster than HD6970 

But : 

1-CF Scaling with HD6000 series is better than GTX500 scaling 

2-AMD Cayman scales way better with higher resolutions




theJesus said:


> Keep dreaming buddy



I will till it comes true


----------



## Jonap_1st (Jun 28, 2011)

EarlZ said:


> This is gonna be sweet paired with 4x GTX580's!



cant wait to see your bills at the end of month.. 



HD4870 said:


> It is true that GTX580 is faster than HD6970
> 
> But :
> 
> ...



HD6xxx CF and GTX5xx SLI had the same scaling. the problem is just which game do they favor better. so for this, they both wins..


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Jonap_1st said:


> cant wait to see your bills at the end of month..
> 
> 
> 
> HD6xxx CF and GTX5xx SLI had the same scaling. the problem is just which game do they favor better. so for this, they both wins..



If this was true I would have gone w/ SLI GTX 560 ti's instead of CF HD 6950's.  SLI scaling was around 50% while CF scaling was ~90%


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAO @ the price!! far out!! too much 
i'd rather buy 6 monitors and 10 pc's


----------

